# Help/suggestions :(



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well i am new here but i came here looking for help/suggestions becuase well, my family own's some property 9 just desert with like a one room house on it) and its fenced in. Well, we alwasys go over there and the past few weeks every time we go over there is a stray pup who always comes over looking for food and water, which if have any we give her. Well we already have the limit of dogs at our house, and its killing me knowing she is out there with nothing. We can tell she has had pups cause of her tummy. it wasnt recent though. But we have gone aroudn to the house nearby, and noone seems to own the dog. They always say that she goes to a house and the guy will fed her when he can. Its bugging me that she is pretty young from what i can tell and she has no home  anyone have any ideas? i would call animal control but i know how they work out here  she would be put down as fast as we can spell 

any help or suggestion are greatly appreciated right now.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Can you see if a friend would foster her while you try to find her a home? Or call around to local rescues and see if they'd take her, if you catch her? Or post an ad on CL for her detailing her current situation, and see if you can find a kindhearted person to take her in?


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

i never thought about asking a friend, ill have to give one who lives close by a call, thanks for the help


----------



## mongrelmomma (Mar 18, 2011)

Are there any rescues in your area? It's a possibility they could take one...

could you foster this girl until you found her a home, perhaps? Get her cleaned up, healthy, spayed, and charge whatever you put into her and place her in a great home?


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well just as an update, we found the dog a wonderful home! we were able to gain her trust with treats and she was acully very socialable once she trusted you. She has been to the vet for shots, gettign fixed, teeth cleaning the works with her new family!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

That is terrific! You did a very nice thing for that dog.


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

thank you  they named her Summer and she seems to have taken to the name very well! They have been working on house training her, and they said she is very smart with in a few hours she understood that if i go to the door and make a little noise ill be let out. Its nice to go back to our familys property and know she is finally safe and has a home of her own


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

That's great news!!!! Thanks for updating!


----------

